# Etroplus canarensis / Canara pearlspot latest spawn



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of the canarensis's latest spawn three days ago. I pulled out the rock last night and expect the eggs to hatch in a day or so.


----------

